# Steam OS



## Nordic (Sep 24, 2013)

Steam is releasing their a new OS.



> *Steam is coming to a new operating system*
> 
> As we’ve been working on bringing Steam to the living room, we’ve come to the conclusion that the
> environment best suited to delivering value to customers is an operating system built around Steam itself.
> ...



This sounds pretty cool to me. The potential is amazing. A Linux OS built around gaming performance.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry james888 - there is already a thread/news feed on this topic:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191332


----------



## Nordic (Sep 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Sorry james888 - there is already a thread/news feed on this topic:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191332



Dang. I missed that. Thread might as well be removed or closed.


----------

